# what size penn battle fro a 11' to 12' rod.



## gunmutt (Jul 20, 2012)

I heading down to the gulf in a few weeks and want to catch some bigger reds and possibly a 4'+ shark. I want the good length to chunk the baits out just pass the first sand bar. I will be using braid and anywhere from 1oz to 2oz weights.

I am also looking at the sargus for a 8' to 9' rod for smaller fish. pompino, whiting, and whatever else i can catch. never have i used lures but thinking of maybe some jigs or spoons for this trip. 

for these setups what kind of size reel in the two does anyone suggest. My purchases will be made online due to the lack of local shops having small stock on surf fishing gear.


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

Ive taken 30+ inch reds on my battle 3000. I dont think youll need much more than a 5000 though. I have a 6000 just for the hell of it and it hauls everything in no prob. but 5000/6000 about the same price. 6000 holds more line, also it was $91 + free shipping on ebay. Have a good one man the gulf is fun. I was based in Pensacola for 8 months and had a blast.


----------



## FishingFreak (Sep 17, 2012)

I run a 8000 on my 12' ugly stick... some say its over kill, i love it...

Matt


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

5000 battle on the bigger rod ... filled with braid it will hold 300 yards and a 4000 Sargus on the smaller one


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

I've got a 10' 6" Rainshadow 1266 with a Battle 6000. Works great.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a 5k on an 11'.


----------



## sharkbait8 (Apr 3, 2013)

5000 or 6000. I have an 8000 and even with a loose drag a 5ft lemon shark only ran out at most 1/2 my 65lb braid, I hooked him about 50ft from the pier.


----------



## Element (Nov 1, 2012)

Anything over 5000. Personally, I have a 6000 and think it's a perfect fit. In general, the 7-10,000 class reels just feel too bulky to me


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

i rock an 8000 with 65lb braid and 50lb florocarbon shock leader.. it does the work.


----------

